# New Holland Workmaster 95 3 point hitch



## Angelv2019 (May 16, 2021)

Hello! My family are new farmers and we got a New Holland Workmaster 95 from the previous owner, but we can’t seem to figure out how to lower the 3 point hitch in order to hook it up to our implements. It has a lift-o-matic but that is not working for us either. Please give any thoughts and ideas on what we can do to get the 3 point hitch moving, thank you!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Angelv2019, welcome to the forum.

Have you asked the PO how the lift operates? If he has added remotes to the tractor, there might be a specific procedure required to get the lift to operate. You might consider buying an owner/operator manual for your tractor. BTW, I couldn't find a Workmaster 95 on the internet, just a Workmaster T4.95 Is this the tractor?






TractorData.com New Holland T4.95 tractor information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## Angelv2019 (May 16, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Angelv2019, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have you asked the PO how the lift operates? If he has added remotes to the tractor, there might be a specific procedure required to get the lift to operate. You might consider buying an owner/operator manual for your tractor. BTW, I couldn't find a Workmaster 95 on the internet, just a Workmaster T4.95 Is this the tractor?
> 
> ...


Hello sixbales! 
thank you for the reply! We haven’t asked the previous owner yet but we’ll look into it! Also, it is a new Holland Workmaster 95 poultry, after researching i think it was a poultry special and pretty brand new.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Angelv2019 said:


> Hello sixbales!
> thank you for the reply! We haven’t asked the previous owner yet but we’ll look into it! Also, it is a new Holland Workmaster 95 poultry, after researching i think it was a poultry special and pretty brand new.


View the link below, which is a video from Messick’s tractor that goes thru all the functions and features of that tractor. Messicks has many useful videos and they sell kubota and new holland


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

If it still doesn’t work you may want to check fuses as I imagine the lift o matic could be electric driven.


----------

